#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  هل تؤمن بوجود "حياة ذكية" على كواكب أخرى؟

## رويتر

العلماء يرون أن فرص اكتشاف حياة في أكوان أخرى غير عالمنا باتت أكبر مما كانت عليه في أي وقت مضى، وأن هذا سيغير وجه البشرية ومفاهيمها.فهل  تؤمن بوجود حياة  على  كواكب اخرى؟ 

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------

